# Moving to Dubai!!!!!



## Roadster (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I wondered if I could ask for some help. I have spent alot of time reading the posts and doing research on Dubai but need further information if possible.

My husband has had a job offer to work in media city for 35000 EUD per month with quarterly bonuses and an annual bonus. The package includes healthcare and flights home. The company are going to let us stay in the company flat for 3 mths and rent a car for us for 3 mths and also pay £2000 towards shipping costs. They will also ensure the services of a relocation person to help with the move. 

We have a 21 mth old daughter but there is no allowance for schooling or accomadation. Is this a fair deal - we have gone back numerous times to try and negociate but they won't budge!

I have a good job in the UK and earn around £42000 which I will have to give up - I will be looking for a job but obviously haven't got one iniatally.

I am really worried as it is very expensive to move to Dubai and I know rent is in the region of 200000 EUD for a 3 bed villa in the lakes, springs or the greens. Where else is cheaper? Will we beable to survive on just my husbands salary for the moment? Also we have a house in the UK hopefully we will beable to rent it out but need to ensure that we set aside some money just incase (£1200 per mth).

Sorry to ramble but I want to make sure we are making the right decision before jumping in feet first!

Thanks for your help!

Sharon


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome

Firstly by EUD, do you mean AED, i.e. Dirhams? 

Whether it is a good deal is difficult to say. The salary itself is good by average standards, but without knowing what he does it is hard to say how it compares. If you have to pay your own rent, money may be a littel tight if you need to send GBP 1,200 to the UK each month.

In terms of accommodation, there may be cheaper places, but you have to consider travel time. The Springs/Greens is an easy enough journey, but you won't get anything in The Lakes for AED 200k these days.

Are your husband's bonuses guaranteed in any way? What does the contract/offer say about this? Funnily enough, many bonuses never appear.

£2,000 will cover the cost of shipping half a container from the UK, so not the total contents of your home. 

What do you do?


----------



## Roadster (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for your speedy reply!

Sorry I did mean Dirhams!!! 

The job my husband is going for is a Sales Director in advertising.
I currently work in pharmaceuticals as a medical Rep - so I am going to send my CV off to a load of the pharmaceutical companies!

We are hoping to rent the house out in the UK - so will probably set the ball in motion now! (We have the oppotunity to live rent free in a flat until we come to Dubai!).

Do you work and if so what is it that you do?

Sorry to fire lots of questions but is the ranches expensive and where else would you recommend we live?

Thanks

Sharon


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes I do work!  Many women do! I came out on my own visa.

I am an independent financial adviser with businesses here and in the UK.

Do you want to tell me which agency your husband will be working for (by PM if you prefer) & I'll let you know what their reputation is like?

When do you plan to move out? To be non-resident in the 2008/09 tax year you should ideally move within a couple of months of the start of the tax year.

Good luck with the job hunt. Agencies here can frequently be rather useless, so have you tried looking in your trade publications for international positions?

I believe that Arabian Ranches (AR) is similarly priced to The Springs etc, but it depends on the size of place you are looking at. To be honest I don't know it well, but it can be a bit of a pain to get in & out of - at least until the roadworks are complete. Do you definitely want a villa?


----------

